# Twitch Category Manager



## Bo2101 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bo2101 submitted a new resource:

Twitch Category Manager - Automatically detect available Twitch categories for the game you're currently playing



> *About*
> This plugin finds a corresponding category on Twitch for the game you're playing, by monitoring the active window on your computer. The following situations appear:
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Deleted member 299771 (Jan 9, 2021)

*Hello @Bo2101*, to finalize the installation of your plug-in you say that clicking on gettoken, so far no problem but the token doesn't appear on the url ! and yet well connected my twitch account. Your plug-in interests me a lot and can really simplify the workspace of a streamer. *Can you please help me ?*


----------



## Bo2101 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello @vlxprod, thanks for letting me know. The dll files were containing an older version for some reason. I've updated them. To fix this, download the resource again and go through the following steps:


Extract the zip contents to a new folder
From the extracted files, copy all files except "TwitchApplication.dll.config" (this is to keep the existing configurations)
Go to obs-plugins -> 64bit folder 
Search and remove the files "ObsPluginTest.dll" and "ObsPluginTest.pdb"
Paste the copied files
Run OBS and continue the setup


----------



## Deleted member 299771 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you @Bo2101, the plug-in works very well. By the way, you can abbreviate the window names as you do with Minecraft. Because this one is detected on the plug-in but not applicable because of the Minecraft version in the window name. If you could-fix this with games that have the same problem, that would be excellent !


----------



## Bo2101 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback @vlxprod , I'm glad you find it useful. If you could attach a screenshot of what the plugin is displaying while you're playing Minecraft, that would help me include your suggestion in an upcoming update. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 299771 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here's what is displayed when I play Minecraft, so the category is not detected


----------



## ecktori (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi! @Bo2101 i was testing with Bloons TD 6, but it found none category for this game becase the name is BloonsTD6 and on Twitch the category is Bloons TD 6




ON TWITCH


----------



## Deleted member 299771 (Jan 28, 2021)

*Hello @Bo2101* do you agree that I can make a youtube video on your plugin, it's really nice ! 
Thanks !


----------



## Bo2101 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi @vlxprod of course, thank you for your support!
Unfortunately I was not able to implement your suggestion yet, because of my job, but I haven't forgotten about it.


----------



## Bo2101 (Jan 28, 2021)

@vlxprod if you also show how to set it up, you can send me a link, and I'll put it in the plugin's description. I think it would be helpful for other users as well.


----------



## Deleted member 299771 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for your reactivity, and no worries, take the time you need to add my suggestion !


----------



## ZondaKeN (Feb 9, 2021)

when i wanna save my settings in the settings tab it crashes with the following exception "Access to the path [...]\[...].tmp is denied."


----------



## Bo2101 (Feb 9, 2021)

ZondaKeN said:


> when i wanna save my settings in the settings tab it crashes with the following exception "Access to the path [...]\[...].tmp is denied."



Try running OBS as an administrator (right click + "Run as admin")


----------



## Sonicdream115 (Feb 26, 2021)

it is not working I have tried fall guys or fortnite and doesnt show anything and also a bad thing I found is that is not possible to have it like a normal panel because if you close the window for mistake you have to open again the OBS


----------



## Trane2012 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi! @Bo2101 i was testing with Rainbow 6 Siege, but it found none category for this game becase the name is Rainbow 6 and on Twitch the category is Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege. There's something to do with that? Thank you


----------



## napoellis (Mar 4, 2022)

Is it possible to use this with a two PC setup? OBS is on my streaming PC and my games are on the other PC


----------

